# iPad pour enseigner?



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour!

Je suis enseignant de français privé (à l'étranger), et je me déplace énormément car je me rends chez mes clients. Durant les cours, je dois diffuser de la vidéo, des textes et faire des écoutes. Entre les cours, donc dans les transports en commun, je dois m'organiser (agenda, emails, etc.), parfois modifier des documents, ou si j'ai le temps préparer des leçons à l'avance.

J'ai un MBP 15", mais c'est un peu lourd vu les livres et les copies que je transporte déjà, et le sortir entre 2 stations de métro, c'est ennuyant. J'aime bien le concept de l'iPad car il a un aspect ludique, moins "grave" qu'un ordinateur. Ce sont aussi les raisons pour lesquelles je mets le Macbook Air de côté.

Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'utiliser un iPad en contexte professionnel. Est-ce qu'il se prête bien à l'utilisation que j'en ferais? Et est-ce que l'édition de documents est aisée, ou ça reste du bidouillage?

Merci pour vos réponses, elles me seront très utiles!


edit: en plus avec iCloud, ce serait parfait pour entamer l'édition de documents, et les parachaver en rentrant à la maison.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2011)

Cela reste du bidouillage dans le sens ou au début tu n'auras plus tes repères. Certains documents créés sur ordinateur perdront une partie de leur mise en page sur iPad. J'ai pour ma part pris mon parti de créer mes documents sur iPad et d'ensuite les utiliser sur l'ordi en connaissance de cause.

Mais pour l'utilisation que tu veux en faire, cela me semble jouable. Il faut juste un temps d'adaptation.

Sinon, oui, vivement iCloud. ça devrait grandement simplifier les échanges de données.


----------

